# I got a glass diffuser working with DIY CO2



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

I heard many times that a glass diffuser will not work with DIY CO2. Well I bought a glass diffuser from Hong Kong, not the ones from the US. I see many of you bought "Boyu" from the net and I can say that the quality of Boyus are pretty cheap, especially when I saw some in HK. I bought a glass diffuser by the company of "Dazs Aquarium System" so far its working with my DIY CO2. There was no intense pressure build up, everything is working fine right now. I'll post a picture up later.


----------



## pipefish (Jul 15, 2005)

oo sounds interesting  i too have diy co2 and i'm gonna go to Hong Kong for christmas, was there a lot of fish stores there? how much did you buy it for? (U.S. currency please ) might have to save up and stock up on items when i go  then i'm gonna come back 2 weeks later and hopefully everything is alright then and maybe have to restart my tank even more nicely


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

You're going to be in a big surprise. There is this fish street there that is completely devouted to fish, all kinds: koi, fresh, salt. The street is in Mong Kok. The diffuser cost me $5. You can buy plenty of stuff but unfortunetly you cannot buy eletrical things such as canister filters and lights which is a shame because they are extremely cheap. The plants there are also really cheap but can you pass through customs with it? Rare plants in the US are common in HK.


----------



## pipefish (Jul 15, 2005)

ya i saw the street on tv the other day  my mom said she'd take me but i doubt i can buy too much stuff with my dad watching me lol. Say i was to buy a plant their how would i bring it back? i dont have a tank in hk to hold onto it and i'm staying for 2 weeks. Should i ship it back? man i can't wait


----------



## JfromHouston (Oct 12, 2004)

Don't want to be a downer but there is no way you are bringing any plants back into the US from HK (or anywhere else) without the proper permits. Customs will not let it back in to the country. In fact, there is a questionaire you will fill out when flying back that specificly asks you if you are bringing any plants or animals back to the country. Don't mark yes. You will spend more time at customs than you could possibly imagine as they search through everything you and your parents own looking for the plants.

With that said, take lots of pics! You're going on the trip most only dream of.


----------



## pipefish (Jul 15, 2005)

ok but i can bring items like a diffuser right?  the more i think about it there really isn't too much to buy, can't buy electric items, plants, fish, tanks (too big) oh well i'll have fun looking though lol


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Mongkok is the district name, Tung Choy is the street.
By MTR, exit via Mongkok or Prince Edward.
There's a dim sum place under the foot bridge, delicious food!
If you're travelling with others who don't care much about fish/plants, just tell them to go next street (ladies market) while you're there.


----------



## pipefish (Jul 15, 2005)

my mom said we are gonna go in the morning before my dad or anyone else wakes up cause they have a bird street place where all the stores are open and lots of breakfast places i guess but dunno yet, i'll have to go and see  and i dont know anything about the names except i've heard all of them before but my mom knows them so i'm sure we wont be lost 

trckrunrmike- wheres the pictures? i'm waiting for them!


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Pipe,

Can you buy extra glass diffuser for me & i'll pay you via paypal?

-Brian roud:


----------



## pipefish (Jul 15, 2005)

kk i'll see what i can get but just remind me before december 10th i'll bring some extra cash and save some room in my luggage for it  but i dont know if i will be able to buy anything but i'm pretty sure i can. oh and did you get my pm's?


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Such a shame that we can't get 30 cardinals for $3 in the US


----------



## pipefish (Jul 15, 2005)

30 cardinals for $3!! i can't even get 30 cardinals for $30!! lol thats crazy... that is really a shame... got the pictures ready?


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

I've been using the ceramic diffusers on a DYI for years. They work very well. But the problem is that when your DYI slows the diffuser will sometimes stop producing bubbles. They also get clogged frequently from the impurities from the mixture.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## pipefish (Jul 15, 2005)

ooo looks awesome, do you even see any bubbles? if you do, do they make it to the top of the tank?


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

yes bubbles come out. Some bubbles get to the top while others are diffuser and some others are blow downward by my spray bar.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

That diffuser looks really nice!!! On the one I use, which is not made of glass, I am able to remove the sintered disk for cleanning and allowing water below the disk. Are you able to remove the disk and does it have water below the disk? The picture appears that there is no water in the bottom.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Unfortunetly no, I cannot remove the disk. I've been trying to get water under the disk by letting the intake get some water but I think there is some air in there that is not letting me get the water in.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

bigpow said:


> Mongkok is the district name, Tung Choy is the street.
> By MTR, exit via Mongkok or Prince Edward.
> There's a dim sum place under the foot bridge, delicious food!
> If you're travelling with others who don't care much about fish/plants, just tell them to go next street (ladies market) while you're there.


Just to correct you, Tung Choi Street is the same street as Ladies market. The market street next to the Fish street is not Ladies market. You have to travel a few blocks south to get to Ladies Market.



pipefish said:


> my mom said we are gonna go in the morning before my dad or anyone else wakes up cause they have a bird street place where all the stores are open and lots of breakfast places i guess but dunno yet, i'll have to go and see  and i dont know anything about the names except i've heard all of them before but my mom knows them so i'm sure we wont be lost
> 
> trckrunrmike- wheres the pictures? i'm waiting for them!


*DO NOT GO IN THE MORNING!* Repeat! DO NOT go in the morning. 

Shops in Hong Kong generally don't open till at least 11:00am (more like 1pm). They will open till about 10pm though. Go about 2pm on a weekday (not Sunday) when it won't be too crowded.

Hong Kong has a "street" for just about anything. There is even a remote control street (Kwong Wah Street in Mongkok).



pipefish said:


> 30 cardinals for $3!! i can't even get 30 cardinals for $30!! lol thats crazy... that is really a shame... got the pictures ready?


Dude, you could get 50 for that much if you go to the right shop.


----------

